# Just curious...



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Did anybody else on the forum ever end up disliking a breed because they thoroughly disliked the human/guardian? I find myself feeling that way today. Can't stand french bulldogs because of obnoxious neighbor who has one. Heck, neighbor even looks like one himself. Has that ever happened to any of you guys or am I just peculiar in that aspect?


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: UConnGSDHeck, neighbor even looks like one himself.












We don't get along with one of our neighbours and he allows his dog to roam around crapping all over everyone's yard. It wouldn't be fair for me to say I hate this dog (breed: Mutt) but I'm sure my blood pressure goes up when I see him.

Of course it's not the dogs fault but the owners.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Not so much the breed as the dog his/herself becuase I couldn't stand the owner. Although I do sort of dislike american bulldogs becuase I used to have ******** next door, they had one that I was begged to rehome for them. Dog came from a crappy breeder who thought he was going to make a mint, couldn't sell 2 of the pups, went away one weekend left them locked in his trailer. The dogs killed their mother and ate her. Eww.



> Quote:neighbor even looks like one himself










So you're saying he's ugly?


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I've never thought of disliking a breed because of their owner.


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaThe dogs killed their mother and ate her. Eww.


Are you serious????



> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeees... just without the bat ears. I swear the nose area is just like the bulldog's. And of course, he can't smile or wave, even if his life depended on it. So that accentuates the features even more! Actually, DH was the first one to notice the similarity!

The frenchie tried to eat Wolfie when he was a wee pup of 8 weeks. Always snapped at him whenever he saw him. The pooch is dog aggressive and has bitten one kid unprovoked. And now the frenchie's daddy expects Wolfie to behave nicely towards his dog now that he's full grown. Might have worked if Wolfie had a pea-sized brain and didn't remember anything. So now whenever the dog comes out to poop, Wolfie barks his "I'm going to make mincemeat out of you" bark. Today, I'm trying to get Wolfie under control while this is happening. What does this guy do? He just stands there with his hands stuck in the pockets, nose up in the air, disdainfully looking down his nose at Wolfie as if in disgust, rotund belly stuck right out. Meanwhile, his dog is throwing himself at the fence, barking and frothing at the mouth.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

In my agility class there is a rough coat collie. His/her owner has basically ruined the dog. We had to wait ten minutes last week while she tried to run the dog off leash and the dog wouldn't listen. He was having a great time, and the owner wasn't clued to get him to go forward and pay attention to her. I tried to like the dog, but the owner should have seen what she was doing to the dog and the rest of the class had to wait while she screwed around. Very frustrating and I can't believe the trainer didn't step up. It was our last class of beginning, so she probably thought she'd just let it play out. So I really didn't like this dog from the getgo as the owner rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## pjindy00 (Feb 19, 2007)

This is probably why most small breeds, especially Chihuahua (spl?) really have to be super good in order for me to like them. It's not the dog's fault they aren't trained or controlled, but I have a pretty instant distaste for most smaller dogs unless they prove to be a good dog.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I started to dislike a neighborhood dog due to the owner once. Real nasty in-your-face type (we asked her nicely not to allow her dog to poo on our small front lawn if she did not intend to pick it up, and she told us it was community property and she could do what she wanted) but when you went back at her (our response was "well then I guess we should follow you home and allow our German Shepherd to poo on your smaller front lawn, as it is communit property too") she got very upset (she followed up with a few choice curse words and a threat to call the police if we did).


The next time I saw her she had a different dog, and I realized the lady was a dog walker and walked many dogs in our neighborhood. I can't possibly hate them all when she just walks them right? I did lose a little respect for her and the owners though.


----------



## baxterbrown11 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it has to do with maybe the neighbor. We have had an ugly next door the guy. He acts very intimidating all the time. And he has done some stupid stuff, like get right behind me in the yard, and yell hey. First reaction, dog goes into defensive, like what, and then it also scared the dog into being retroactive.
Then on top of it they let their little shitzu fence fight with mine, I was constantly putting my dogs in. This is the second neighbor since moving that had that breed and let's it run all over and it is suppose to be okay. They both, seperate neighbors, viewed their dog as a dog that can run loose. But, was a crime if anyone else's big dog got out accidently. I think it is the people who give us that sour taste on breeds. They treated them as children and got away with every thing. 
I just loose respect for the people.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

Myself I have never hated a breed because of a person but there have been people I have hated because of their treatment or lack of towards their pets. 

The best was at our last german house we lived in the downs stairs neighbour had a yorkie that she let loose outside instead of walking the dog. He attitude was I have a small dog so it does not need the same as your large dogs!

She let it out one night and I was out already with my guys and when we came back to the driveway it was barking at us and would not let us into the court yard. That was when I got fed up and let my GSD "protect her self"! 

All I did was say O.K and my GSD took off after that little dog pinning it against the owners dog beating it up (No blood) the owner opened the door to see an 80 Lb GSD kicking the poop out of her screaming yorkie!

I guess I got my point across and even though, 
I felt bad I sent my GSD after the little dog, but the owner never let the dog out alone after that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, maybe not a breed, but all small white fluffy dogs. 

My brother in law's mother keeps small white fluffy dogs. She takes them with her at inappropriate times, like when we are moving my sister and brother in law into an appartment. Not only is she not helping because she has her dog there, but she was allowing the dog to get in the way of everyone doing the work. My older sister stepped on it because she could not see it through the box she was carrying. 

Several white fluffy dogs later, my little sister and her husband bought a house. Current fluff has christened it. The mother in law does not bother to supervise her dog. 

Maybe white fluffy dogs would have a chance considering the source, but when my BIL refused to allow my sister to have a GSD because he is afraid of them, and when he is adamant about GSDs biting people, and has threatened all of my dogs in my kennels, a grudge against his beloved white fluffs started hatching. 

Come to find out that Current Fluff was at Thanksgiving dinner at my BIL's brother's house. His dogs had to be shunted into the back yard for the duration. The nasty thing ran around and around the table barking hysterically, and biting people. 

And this guy has the gonads to speak freely about how rotten GSDs are, and how afraid of them he is. As irrational as it may sound, I dislike white fluffy dogs for this reason. I blame them for this guy's assininity. Perhaps if the small dogs did not bite and act idiotic, then dear BIL might not have it in the front of his mind that my dogs will bite and act idiotic. My logical self knows that the blame lies 100 percent with the brother in law.


----------



## Tahoe (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't say if it's more to do with dogs or handlers but I cannot stand Schnauzers and especially the minis.


----------

